
Ask HN: Anyone Work at PayPal? - mjmasn
Background: My dad&#x27;s business is using the (legacy) Adaptive Payments API. When a payment is made PayPal usually sends two IPN messages, one &#x27;Web accept&#x27; and one &#x27;Adaptive Payments&#x27; IPN.<p>Recently this second IPN is not being sent for any payments, causing payments to not be processed and customers to be rightfully annoyed.<p>He&#x27;s tried to contact tech support but as usual is receiving scripted replies that fail to understand the issue or its severity and just say the account is fine.<p>Is there anyone that can get this escalated to the right person?<p>Thank you!<p>Edit: The account in question is a Singapore-based account, but there is also a UK-based account that receives fewer payments, so he&#x27;s not sure if that account has the same problem or not.
======
yjhoney
I don't have any context on Adaptive Payments API, but I have forwarded what
you posted to our internal support. I sincerely hope you get this resolved,
especially since this is directly affects his business.

Edit: Sounds like this issue is identified and a fix is coming.

~~~
mjmasn
Thank you so much, I'll pass on the message. Really appreciate it!

